
Kubernetes: Shared storage volume between multiple pods on Amazon - LemRemy
https://blog.abyssale.com/shared-storage-volume-on-amazon/
======
antoox
AWS EKS seems to be currently in a release phase all over Amazon clusters (as
its related features such as EFS).

In this article, the Paris region was mentioned as not EFS supported: It has
been added on the 12th of June: [https://aws.amazon.com/fr/about-aws/whats-
new/2019/06/amazon...](https://aws.amazon.com/fr/about-aws/whats-
new/2019/06/amazon-efs-is-available-in-the-aws-europe-paris-region/).

Does anyone have any experience with any other Kubernetes-cloud providers
(GCP, Azure...) and know if a different kind of storage is needed to be able
to support shared access between services?

